# Surplus Tirkish ammo



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

This is for you Mauser guys, a friend has a lot of Turkish 8mm Mauser ammo. I'm going to trade some 30/06 for it. I know it's corrosive and berdan primed. Has anyone shot this ammo and what results did you get? Did do some web searching and most say it's not bad at all. It also kicks pretty hard! My VZ/24 can handle the recoil,I'm worried about my shoulder! Thanks.


----------



## Buzzy204 (Dec 4, 2015)

I have some for my old Radom Mauser and it shoots fine, very corrosive so you'll spend a lot of time cleaning the bore.


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

Avoid it in any weapons you care about. It is corrosive ammo because of the mercuric primers (which also makes them a little hazardous to your health.) You can;t use the brass over again because the mercuric primers will render it brittle. The stuff will cause pits on your bolt face, and eat away your lands and grooves. When you shoot it, the stuff is generally smokey and will hit below point of aim with all but the longest barreled rifles. 

It's okay stuff for the end of the world, when you have nothing better to shoot...I have a can of the stuff still, but otherwise I like my rifles so I don't shoot the stuff.


----------



## Dirk Pitt (Apr 21, 2015)

Shot a bunch, all went bang, clean afterwards, have fun.


----------

